# In shock?



## robo mantis (Sep 22, 2005)

My female P.argonina (budwing mantis) was on the ground when i came home but she was on her back i fliped her over and put her on a stick she is not moveing much only when you move the container but one of her legs was broken off and now she is is just sitting on the stick and is not moveing much is she in shock or is she going to die?


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Sounds like she will likely die.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 22, 2005)

darn


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 25, 2005)

she died  but i still have the male and should i remove her body fast will it make the male sick?(the male is in the container nexted to her cage)


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

why would you keep a dead mantis in a cage?


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

lol


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 26, 2005)

i moved it. i went camping and came back and she was dead and i don't know when she died so i got concerned.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

ok


----------



## Joe (Sep 28, 2005)

Most likely the food, if mantids die mysteriousely with out traces its because its internal, and is always by the food or a block in the mantid's sytem, one tiny bit of poisoning can kill a mantids, like rotten fruits, chemicals, mold, eaten by roches and/or crickets, or slightly dying insects you feed to mantids can kill your mantis. just look for any signs in the cricket or feeder of any malfunctioning parts like legs that dont work( in a dying, starving cricket they show a sign of just their back legs working or crawling) in roaches, if their container is smelling like dead animals and they are eating egg carton, and its not digesten it can plug the the mantis up and block it from absorbing nutrition. just be aware of any strange things happening to feeders and avoid them. always feed your mantids the heathiest bugs and if your garden or yard has pestisides or chemicals, avoid bugs you suspect could have some on them or in them. flies also can be toxic at times.

Joe


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks for the advice i will check.


----------

